# Where to order bearings?



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2016)

My Jet 1014 is in need of new headstock bearings. I'm planning to get the headstock disassembled and get the bearings out sometime in the next few days so I can get the numbers off of them and order replacements. But, am wondering where a good place would be to order bearings from? Haven't had to order bearings before beyond bearings for my bandsaw, which were easily found. Not really any place local - I live in BFE and it's going to be a while before I'm near a place that might have the appropriate bearings.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> My Jet 1014 is in need of new headstock bearings. I'm planning to get the headstock disassembled and get the bearings out sometime in the next few days so I can get the numbers off of them and order replacements. But, am wondering where a good place would be to order bearings from? Haven't had to order bearings before beyond bearings for my bandsaw, which were easily found. Not really any place local - I live in BFE and it's going to be a while before I'm near a place that might have the appropriate bearings.



Amazon, the old bearings will have the number on them. I have found US made, German, Or Japanese ones seem to be the best, Unless I have to I avoid anything from China. Otherwise Let me know the numbers and I have a place in Winona, Ronco Engineering, that I buy all my bearings from, they stock most of them and can order anything they don't have

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-jml1014i-708375-mini-lathe-parts-c-32652_32854_33061.html

These guys usually have good prices. But sometimes not...
You can also get the part # they list and check amazon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks, Colin. Don't know why I didn't think of Amazon...  If I can't find what I'm looking for, I'll let you know.

Marc, ereplacementparts was one of the first places I looked. My experience has been that they usually run on the high side and the only time I've ever ended up ordering parts from them is if it was a part I couldn't get elsewhere. They want more than $60 for the two bearings... Ouch...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 4, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Thanks, Colin. Don't know why I didn't think of Amazon...  If I can't find what I'm looking for, I'll let you know.
> 
> Marc, ereplacementparts was one of the first places I looked. My experience has been that they usually run on the high side and the only time I've ever ended up ordering parts from them is if it was a part I couldn't get elsewhere. They want more than $60 for the two bearings... Ouch...



If they're the ones I think they are (Almost all of the Jet clones like the Excelsior and such use them too) they should run about 12-15.00 each for decent quality ones the last time I looked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 4, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> If they're the ones I think they are (Almost all of the Jet clones like the Excelsior and such use them too) they should run about 12-15.00 each for decent quality ones the last time I looked.



Good deal - that's about what I was expecting to end up paying.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 4, 2016)

Walmart

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 5, 2016)

Mostly all good sources...one more, your local NAPA store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Sep 5, 2016)

When I need bearings I call Accurate Bearing out of Chicago. They send out top quality bearings at great prices by priority mail. I get them in 2 days. I have never been disappointed yet. First class service from knowledgable people.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank god I have a good bearing source near buy. But if I didn't all the advise above is sound and good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 5, 2016)

Another option is Boca Bearing. They are great people and have a wide array of sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2016)

Got the bearings out last night. Only took 5 minutes to get the headstock broken down and the bearings out.

One bearing says 6004LB the other 6005LB (or maybe it's L8 on each - it's hard to tell.) Both have NTN opposite the numbers. I'm guessing NTN is the manufacturer.

I'm looking at these on Amazon and wanted to double check that I'm looking at ones that will both fit and work well.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 6, 2016)

Sprung said:


> Got the bearings out last night. Only took 5 minutes to get the headstock broken down and the bearings out.
> 
> One bearing says 6004LB the other 6005LB (or maybe it's L8 on each - it's hard to tell.) Both have NTN opposite the numbers. I'm guessing NTN is the manufacturer.
> 
> I'm looking at these on Amazon and wanted to double check that I'm looking at ones that will both fit and work well.



Yep, It's an LB Those are the right ones. Shop around a bit, You might find a better deal including shipping from Grainger.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks, Colin! I'll do a little shopping around before I pull the trigger, but may still order from Amazon. With Prime, if I ordered today, I'd have them here Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 6, 2016)

Bearings ordered - thanks for the help! Should have them on Thursday and hope to have time that night to get them in.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------

